# Rato (macho de la rata) ¿?



## 140278

¿Es en realidad la palabra rato el macho de la rata?

¿En qué lugares se usa este significado?

Escribo esto porque el DRAE consigna este significado en rato3.

Gracias


----------



## Janis Joplin

En muchas ocasiones he leído el término rata macho, pero nunca rato.

Rato para mi es un lapso, un período.


----------



## Casusa

Me acabo de enterar de que en el diccionario de la RAE, existe la palabra rato. Hubiera discutido eternamente que no existía "rato" como macho de la rata.
Gracias, cada día aprendemos algo nuevo.
Saludos


----------



## 140278

Yo también me sorprendí...


----------



## BETOREYES

Todos los días se aprende algo.
Aunque yo seguiré diciendo rata macho o macho de la rata.


----------



## Casusa

además . . . muy poca gente debe darse cuenta de si es hembra o macho cuando los vemos pasar . . .  
"cuidado . . ¡¡¡¡¡ una rata !!!!! " (es más fácil)


----------



## sunce

Es la primera vez que lo oigo.
Lo gracioso es que si buscas "rata" en el DRAE, la segunda acepción que da es "hembra del rato".  
Nunca te acostaras sin saber una cosa más!!


----------



## pejeman

Casusa said:


> Me acabo de enterar de que en el diccionario de la RAE, existe la palabra rato. Hubiera discutido eternamente que no existía "rato" como macho de la rata.
> Gracias, cada día aprendemos algo nuevo.
> Saludos


 
En la primera parte del Quijote aparece este diálogo entre Don Quijote y un comisario:

-¡Donosa majadería! -respondió el comisario-¡Bueno está el donaire con que ha salido al cabo de rato!...¡Váyase vuestra merced, señor... y no ande buscando tres pies al gato!

-¡Vos sois el gato y el rato y el bellaco! -respondió Don Quijote.

Y despuès le dio una lanzada. 

Por lo que veo, Cervantes jugó con el rato de tiempo, con el gato y con el macho de la hembra de ese macho llamado rato.

Saludos.


----------



## Jellby

... y rano el de la rana.


----------



## ROSANGELUS

Que cosas no? jamas habia pensado en eso y nunca lo escuché...
Rato y Rano
Saludos!
RM!


----------



## eumenes

Si el ratón es un roedor y la rata otro. Y si el macho de la rata se llama rato, Cómo se llama la hembra del ratón?


----------



## tigger_uhuhu

eumenes said:


> Si el ratón es un roedor y la rata otro. Y si el macho de la rata se llama rato, Cómo se llama la hembra del ratón?


 Será la ratona   
Creo haber escuchado "parece ratona vieja" de modo despectivo...


----------



## eumenes

Así es, es ratona. No me havía atrevido a buscar en el diccionario. Ratona también es una ave.


----------



## Wapochen

Claro, uno aprende mucho, también existe vaco como macho vacuno, para que no se sorprendan.
Saludos,


----------



## lazarus1907

No os lo vais a creer, pero rato, como macho de la rata, viene en el *RAE *desde su primera edición en *1737*.


----------



## BETOREYES

lazarus1907 said:


> No os lo vais a creer, pero rato, como macho de la rata, viene en el *RAE *desde su primera edición en *1737*.


Está desde hace un buen rato, y muchos de nosotros no lo habíamos visto.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Wapochen said:


> Claro, uno aprende mucho, también existe vaco como macho vacuno, para que no se sorprendan.
> Saludos,


 
Rato y rano puedo aceptarlo pero vaco me mata de risa, pobres toros, jaja!


----------



## Fernando

Me extrañaría que la inclusión en el DRAE no venga precisamente de la mención del Quijote. Pero es un uso totalmente humorístico para hacer una rima fácil. En el español de todos los días (y aparentemente en todo el mundo hispanohablante) rato no se usa como esposo de la rata. La primera acepción es mamífero roedor (independientemente de su género).

Agradeceríamos un "Desus." en el DRAE.


----------



## Coyoacan

Fernando said:


> ...mundo hispanohablante) rato no se usa como esposo *(¿?)* de la rata...



ahora resulta que los machos de las hembras en el reino animal son sus _*esposos*_!  oh, pero cuan "Disney"  sonó eso, Fernando!

Yo me quedo con Janis y los toros!  No es nada honroso dejar de usar TORO por comenzar a usar VACO... (jeje, vaco...)


----------



## Janis Joplin

Coyoacan said:


> ahora resulta que los machos de las hembras en el reino animal son sus _*esposos*_! oh, pero cuan "Disney" sonó eso, Fernando!
> 
> Yo me quedo con Janis y los toros! No es nada honroso dejar de usar TORO por comenzar a usar VACO... (jeje, vaco...)


 
¿Te imaginas? Corridas de vacos...el vaquero vaqueó en la Plaza... muajaja!


----------



## Fernando

Coyoacan said:


> ahora resulta que los machos de las hembras en el reino animal son sus _*esposos*_!  oh, pero cuan "Disney"  sonó eso, Fernando!
> 
> Yo me quedo con Janis y los toros!  No es nada honroso dejar de usar TORO por comenzar a usar VACO... (jeje, vaco...)



Perdón, quise decir "compañero sentimental de la rata".


----------



## Coyoacan

Fernando said:


> Perdón, quise decir "compañero sentimental de la rata".



JAJAJA!  Como siempre, victorioso, Fernando se sacude TODAS las acusaciones!  Este tío está "loquísimo"!  ..Muy bueno... me reí fuerte.

Saludos!


----------



## lazarus1907

Coyoacan said:


> JAJAJA!  Como siempre, victorioso, Fernando se sacude TODAS las acusaciones!  Este tío está "loquísimo"!  ..Muy bueno... me reí fuerte.


¿Es que las ratas (y ratos) no tienen sentimientos? Voy a denunciarte a la protectora de animales.


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Pues si VACO es el macho de la VACA, ¿será TORA la hembra del TORO?


----------



## Janis Joplin

Víctor Pérez said:


> Pues si VACO es el macho de la VACA, ¿será TORA la hembra del TORO?


 

Utam...esto se pone peor cada vez, ahora resulta que voy a acabar comprando leche y queso de tora, ¡jeje!


----------



## lazarus1907

Esto va a acabar degenerando en "moscos", "lagartijos", "bestios", "bueyos", "gacelos", "rinocerontas", "panteros"... y otro tipo de lindezas.


----------



## Janis Joplin

lazarus1907 said:


> Esto va a acabar degenerando en "moscos", "lagartijos", "bestios", "bueyos", "gacelos", "rinocerontas", "panteros"... y otro tipo de lindezas.


 
Por aca si hay moscos aunque...les llamamos moyotes. Ah ¿verdad?


----------



## Víctor Pérez

Amigos: aquí un ratón, y aquí una ratona.


----------



## Coyoacan

JAJA que cuate el Victor éste pué!
Oye, Janis: MOYOTES?  En CD México les decimos ZANCUDOS. jejee!  Pero nunca oirás que se diga ZANCUDA la *esposa *del Mosco...  JAJAJA.


----------



## yserien

Si admitimos que la RAE es el sumo juez en cuestiones del idioma y que nosotros debemos acatar, tampoco sería un desacato pedirle a la RAE que al incluir estas nuevas palabras, indique de su uso minoritario. A veces se puede incurrir en lo grotesco. Vaya ,si yo salgo a la calle y le digo a mis vecinos,amigos y conocidos que el macho de la rata se dice rato, me vapulean. Y si me tropiezo con un purista exhibiéndome el rato académico tengo que callarme. No pretendo juzgar el trabajo de los Mayúsculos y Minúsculos señores Académicos pero modestamente opino que un término no debería ser admitido en el diccionario hasta que no hubiera un auténtico clamor social exigiéndolo.


----------



## Janis Joplin

Coyoacan said:


> JAJA que cuate el Victor éste pué!
> Oye, Janis: MOYOTES? En CD México les decimos ZANCUDOS. jejee! Pero nunca oirás que se diga ZANCUDA la *esposa *del Mosco... JAJAJA.


 
Asi es, no confundir con mayates ni con molletes, que no es lo mismo ni es igual.


----------



## Wapochen

Janis Joplin said:


> Utam...esto se pone peor cada vez, ahora resulta que voy a acabar comprando leche y queso de tora, ¡jeje!


 
Pues claro, pero no te asustes que si no te apetece con ese nombre existen subproductos con leche de cabra y búfala .

En fin, como se expresa más adelante, coincido en que el uso de estas palabras es minoritario (muy muy muy pequeño) y utilizarlo en la poesía (por necesidad de rima) sería un uso; pero, de uso como lenguaje hablado diario sonaría a "rebuscado".


----------



## Jellby

yserien said:


> No pretendo juzgar el trabajo de los Mayúsculos y Minúsculos señores Académicos pero modestamente opino que un término no debería ser admitido en el diccionario hasta que no hubiera un auténtico clamor social exigiéndolo.



¿Y con los términos anticuados qué se hace? ¿Se quitan del diccionario? ¿Tendremos que recurrir a diccionarios antiguos para leer libros de hace un par de siglos?


----------



## lazarus1907

La RAE comenzó advirtiendo en sus primeras ediciones (1737) que "rato" se solía usar antiguamente, pero que ya solo se usa en algunas partes. En ediciones posteriores advertía que solo se usa en algunas partes. A partir de la edición de 1992 no advierte de nada. Me pregunto por qué.


----------



## mirx

lazarus1907 said:


> La RAE comenzó advirtiendo en sus primeras ediciones (1737) que "rato" se solía usar antiguamente, pero que ya solo se usa en algunas partes. En ediciones posteriores advertía que solo se usa en algunas partes. A partir de la edición de 1992 no advierte de nada. Me pregunto por qué.


 
Quizá por que ya no se usa *ni* en algunas partes...


----------



## 140278

Yo he escuchado ratón y ratona (en referencia a los niños), y ratoncitos y, obviamente, ratoncitas.


----------



## Fernando

Jellby said:


> ¿Y con los términos anticuados qué se hace? ¿Se quitan del diccionario? ¿Tendremos que recurrir a diccionarios antiguos para leer libros de hace un par de siglos?



Como indiqué en mi primer mensaje en esta discusión, se suele indicar lo anticuado de un vocablo indicando "En desuso", "Anticuado", o similar. Por mi parte no soy partidario de que se eliminen términos antiguos (a menos que su uso sea anecdótico), pero sí de que se indique que no pertenecen al uso actual.


----------



## brazilianking

En Español RATO es un curto espacio de tiempo, pero em portugüês RATA es un animal e la hembra del RATO.


----------



## Cosaco

Pues también me causó curiosidad y me paseé por la RAE, pero lo más interesante para mí fue leer la definición de 'Matrimonio rato'

 1.  m. El celebrado legítima y solemnemente que no ha llegado aún a consumarse.


----------



## konungursvia

En Disneyland, he visto un gran "ratón."


----------



## bb008

hola a todos:

Estoy  impresionada, el rato de la rata, el vaco de la vaca, el rano de la rana...¿qué cosas, nó?...

Del ratón si sabía que era ratona ¿y del Sapo la Sapa?


----------



## Cosaco

bb008 said:


> hola a todos:
> 
> Estoy  impresionada, el rato de la rata, el vaco de la vaca, el rano de la rana...¿qué cosas, nó?...
> 
> Del ratón si sabía que era ratona ¿y del Sapo la Sapa?



Sí, ¡Pero del caballo, caballa no!  *¿O sí? * 

*caballa**.* (Del lat. _caballa_, yegua).
* 1.     * f. Pez teleósteo, de tres a cuatro decímetros de largo, de color azul y verde con rayas negras por el lomo. Vive en cardúmenes en el Atlántico Norte y se pesca activamente para su consumo.

Fuente: RAE
http://buscon.rae.es/draeI/SrvltConsulta?TIPO_BUS=3&LEMA=caballa


----------

